# Buckethead Psychobuddy Column



## Seven (Oct 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had scans of Bucketheads Guitar Player column, or know where I could find them? I think they were from 1991.


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (Oct 6, 2008)

I found a January 2006 Guitar One with a lesson (actual magazine, but I could scan it, if need be) =\

Check on some music warez sites if nothing turns up here


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 6, 2008)

I have all his Psychobuddy columns tabbed out in Guitar Pro format, including Buckethead's pointless rambling, as well as that 2006 Guitar One lesson, so I'll see what I can do


----------



## Seven (Oct 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I have all his Psychobuddy columns tabbed out in Guitar Pro format, including Buckethead's pointless rambling, as well as that 2006 Guitar One lesson, so I'll see what I can do




 Thanks man, that'd be fantastic!

Let me know, +rep too.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 7, 2008)

Found 'em! Contents are as follows:


unnamed Guitar One lesson, 2006
"RIP YOUR FACE OFF - Unmasking Buckethead's Torturous Technique" - Guitar Player lesson, November 1996
"1-5 Binge" - GP column
"Chicken Feed" - GP column
"Giant Robot" - GP column
"Numb Nubs" - GP column
"Revenge Wedge" - GP column
"Scoop From The Coop" - GP column
"Taxidermy Loaf" - GP column

Everything is in GP5 format, press F5 to see the notes/instructions/etc. As far as I know, this is every mag lesson Buckethead's ever done. Enjoy!


----------



## Seven (Oct 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Found 'em! Contents are as follows:
> 
> 
> unnamed Guitar One lesson, 2006
> ...



Great, I owe you, man.

I've always wanted to sound like Disneyland. 

+rep!


----------



## phrygian2010 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey man, i was wonderin if you had those files as powertab files on account of the free guitar pro trial has ran out and i really dont feel like payin 60 bucks to get it. if not thats cool i can figure somethin else out. thanks.


----------



## astrocreep (Oct 17, 2008)

phrygian2010 said:


> hey man, i was wonderin if you had those files as powertab files on account of the free guitar pro trial has ran out and i really dont feel like payin 60 bucks to get it. if not thats cool i can figure somethin else out. thanks.



Try tux guitar.


----------



## feelee15 (Oct 30, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Found 'em! Contents are as follows:
> 
> 
> unnamed Guitar One lesson, 2006
> ...




do you have these in a format that can be viewed by a mac?


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 30, 2008)

Didn't see phrygian2010's question before, so sorry about that!

As for formats, I'm 99&#37; .gp5 format is all I have for the two feature lessons (I think I deleted the physical scans but I'll have a look. As for the Psychobuddy columns, if you look on the Powertabs site (or one of the mirrors like Ultimate-Guitar) you'll find them, but without the text and a few annotations like pick direction. 

EDIT: found scans of the Psychobuddy columns here - I can't imagine he has much bandwidth so you'll want to right-click > Save As just to be sure you've got them for future reference. Also, notice anyone familiar towards the bottom of the page


----------



## blackwidowcd (Feb 15, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Didn't see phrygian2010's question before, so sorry about that!
> 
> As for formats, I'm 99% .gp5 format is all I have for the two feature lessons (I think I deleted the physical scans but I'll have a look. As for the Psychobuddy columns, if you look on the Powertabs site (or one of the mirrors like Ultimate-Guitar) you'll find them, but without the text and a few annotations like pick direction.
> 
> EDIT: found scans of the Psychobuddy columns here - I can't imagine he has much bandwidth so you'll want to right-click > Save As just to be sure you've got them for future reference. Also, notice anyone familiar towards the bottom of the page


 
That doesn't include Killer Flamin' Buddy and Peep Show Binge. I've found those two in GP format but they didn't have the text. Anybody know where some scans are? I want to know what the text says and for the ones feelee15 listed, does anyone know where some scans for those are? I want to know what all the captions say.


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 15, 2009)

Here you go guys .:: TuxGuitar ::. Open Source Tablature Editor :: TuxGuitar
If you are running a Mac, this'll run them for you, and it'll run GP files AND Powertab.

Enjoy


----------



## Pauly (Feb 16, 2009)

Repped!


----------



## Dmanofalcatraz (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for helping me with the Buckethead lessons, apparently though, "Killer Flamin' Buddy" (Sept. 91) and "Peep Show Binge" (Oct. 91) are ever alusive or somethng, thanks for the lessons though much appreciated


----------

